# Veterans call for overhaul of benefits



## the 48th regulator (28 Jan 2010)

Canada's recently revised system of veterans benefits needs an overhaul, the country's walking wounded have told Liberal MPs.

Former soldiers and police officers, speaking Thursday at a forum sponsored by the Opposition on Parliament Hill, outlined their grievances over the 2006 Veterans Charter.

Sean Bruyea, a former military intelligence officer and long-time veterans advocate, said the charter penalizes veterans. In many cases, it replaces long-term disability pensions with lump-sum payments.

Bruyea said that was done because the bureaucracy wanted to protect the country from the "alarming future liability" of soldiers' pensions. "That is, to save money," Bruyea said. "It is indeed tragic that the bureaucracy sees us all here as liabilities."

However, Veterans Affairs Minister Jean-Pierre Blackburn said vets can receive 75 per cent of their military wages as long as they're in a rehabilitation program — in addition to the lump-sum payment. "They not only receive one lump-sum payment and we leave them there. Oh no," he said in an interview.

Blackburn pointed out that all parties gave unanimous approval to the veterans charter and that it has resulted in an extra $500 million a year being devoted to returning soldiers.

Retired general Romeo Dallaire, now a Liberal senator, said the Defence Department has improved greatly the way in which it recognizes and assesses soldiers who suffer from trauma, but the veterans affairs system still has a long way to go in treatment.

Liberal Leader Michael Ignatieff said his party will be "watching very carefully" to make sure the March 4 budget includes "necessary investments" for veterans. He did not put a price tag on his expectations.

Ignatieff also pledged to revise the veterans charter, enhance its protections and make sure that veterans get "every conceivable help" for post-traumatic stress and physical injuries. "If you serve Canada, you deserve the best that Canada can provide when you come home," he said.

*Blackburn said the charter is already under revision. He expects it to be completed by the end of the year.*

_© The Canadian Press, 2010_





Interesting statement from the new VAC Minister,  Ignatief may state he is watching, but so should _we all_ for these changes.

dileas

tess


----------



## Rifleman62 (28 Jan 2010)

He _*expects*_ it to be completed by the _*end of the year*_.

That's not saying too much. December 2010. Of course that will slip. 

No one challenged that time line??


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Jan 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> However, Veterans Affairs Minister Jean-Pierre Blackburn said *vets can receive 75 per cent of their military wages as long as they're in a rehabilitation program* — in addition to the lump-sum payment. "They not only receive one lump-sum payment and we leave them there. Oh no," he said in an interview.



Unless you remain serving, in which case you get the sweet sum of F&%K ALL after you get your lump sum payment and don't get me started on the  it promotes wellness crap they try to feed you.

But I am not bitter....


----------



## Nemo888 (31 Jan 2010)

I felt the attitude at VAC was take your paltry lump sum and go away.  Came as a bit of a shock. I really wished I could not have gotten hurt. I thought I was working for honourable people who paid their debts. It is just another bureaucracy more interested in stats than people. Saving money is good, spending money is bad. The person really does not matter.

I would recommend staying in if you get hurt. At least you still get decent pay and benefits. I quit because I thought it was not right to stay in and not be deployable. I now think that was a mistake. At least the Army takes care of you. VAC is crap. 

But I am not bitter either....


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Jan 2010)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I felt the attitude at VAC was take your paltry lump sum and go away.  Came as a bit of a shock. I really wished I could not have gotten hurt. I thought I was working for honourable people who paid their debts. It is just another bureaucracy more interested in stats than people. Saving money is good, spending money is bad. The person really does not matter.
> 
> I would recommend staying in if you get hurt. At least you still get decent pay and benefits. I quit because I thought it was not right to stay in and not be deployable. I now think that was a mistake. At least the Army takes care of you. VAC is crap.
> 
> But I am not bitter either....



Did you release on a medical? i.e 3B

Never mind, I remember you now....

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/85524/post-834913#msg834913


dileas

tess


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jan 2010)

FYI for you all:

The CF has created a new unit called the Joint Personnel Support Unit, or JPSU for short. There are eight regions in the JPSU, each with a Regional HQ and a number of Integrated Personnel Support Units under each Regional HQ.
If anyone on here wants some more info, PM me. We are here to care for the injured soldier. It doesn't matter how you got injured, or became ill. We are here to serve you and ensure you get what you rightfully are entitled to.
As for the lump sum payout, their has been a lot of dissatisfaction with it, and it has been brought forward as a concern.


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Jan 2010)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> FYI for you all:
> 
> The CF has created a new unit called the Joint Personnel Support Unit, or JPSU for short. There are eight regions in the JPSU, each with a Regional HQ and a number of Integrated Personnel Support Units under each Regional HQ.
> If anyone on here wants some more info, PM me. We are here to care for the injured soldier. It doesn't matter how you got injured, or became ill. We are here to serve you and ensure you get what you rightfully are entitled to.
> As for the lump sum payout, their has been a lot of dissatisfaction with it, and it has been brought forward as a concern.



Hey hey,

Don't forget the lowly civvies in the IPSC (Integrated Personnel Service Centre)!!

We do quite a bit of caring too you know  

dileas

tess


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jan 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Hey hey,
> 
> Don't forget the lowly civvies in the IPSC (Integrated Personnel Service Centre)!!
> 
> ...


Sorry, you are quite right!!


----------



## Vinny (13 Feb 2010)

We all need to watch and be vocal when it come to Veterans rights and benifits.  Right now there are far to many of us who are silent.  Also as wonderful as a place this is we need to be vocal with main stream media and our local representives.



			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Canada's recently revised system of veterans benefits needs an overhaul, the country's walking wounded have told Liberal MPs.
> 
> Former soldiers and police officers, speaking Thursday at a forum sponsored by the Opposition on Parliament Hill, outlined their grievances over the 2006 Veterans Charter.
> 
> ...


----------

